# mehrere momentaufnahmen in ein bild



## slaughter2k (1. Juni 2005)

hallo

hab schon die suche benutzt, aber nichts gefunden. ich möchte mehrere bilder die mit einer statischen kameraposition und einem bewegten objekt geschossen  wurden (3 bilder pro sekunde) in einem bild zusammenfügen. das ganze soll dann so aussehen. siehe anhang


----------



## Xanderl (1. Juni 2005)

So etwas habe ich auch schon mal selbst gemacht. Das ganze nennt sich Sequenz. Du musst einfach jedes Einzelbild maskieren und dann richtig positionieren!


----------



## AKrebs70 (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Oder lege alle Bilder als Ebenen übereinander und versuche es dann mit den Ebenen-Modien.

Gruß Axel


----------



## slaughter2k (1. Juni 2005)

die einzelnen objecte auszuschneiden und neu zu positionieren is schon ziehmlich viel arbeit. vorallem bei den speichen vom fahrrad usw. ...habs mit den layer modi auch schon probiert aber irgendwie hab ich des nicht hingekriegt. aber mit der layer methode muss des schon irgendwie gehen. es müsste doch ne opion geben die alle identischen pixel in allen layern eleminiert oder?


----------



## versuch13 (1. Juni 2005)

Hey Slaughter,

 ich mach sowas des öfteren auch mal für Mountainbiker und Skater, ist eigentlich gar kein Problem. Wenn du was qualitativ hochwertiges brauchst, sind hier Ebenenmodi absolut nicht angebracht. Sondern du stellst frei, allerdings natürlich nicht total sauber, sondern so wie es im Anhang markiert ist, muss natürlich kein viereck sein, sondern du kannst einfach grob umfahren. Entweder mit Maske arbeiten oder einfach freistellen. Da ja mit einem Stativ aufgenommen wurde, macht das so gar keine Probleme, du legst halt einfach alle Bilder genau übereinander, und maskierst das was weg soll in den vorderen Bildern.


 greetz


----------



## slaughter2k (1. Juni 2005)

oh mann. asche über mein haupt. das ich da nicht selbst draufgekommen bin. autsch. dankeschön. is ja auch absolut logisch.


----------



## versuch13 (1. Juni 2005)

Ja, aber als ich damit angefange habe, ging es mir fast genauso..


----------



## slaughter2k (1. Juni 2005)

perfect. wenn die einzelnen sequenzen sich manchmal berühren (bin zu langsam angefahren) muss ma halt n bisschen genauer arbeiten. muss jetzt gleich ma meinen (zusammengeschnittenen) sprung/drop posten   bearbeite nämlich meistens meine eigenen aktionen.


----------



## JoeFrag (1. Juni 2005)

Abend.

Das soll jetzt keine Kritik oder so sein. Der Effekt ist wirklich gut umgestzt. Aber ich glaub das es besser wirkt, wenn du die  zweite Sequenz  (kurz nach dem Absprung, wo das Gesicht von einem Zweig verdeckt ist) raus nimmst. Damit wirkt es nicht mehr so gedrängt.
Ist nur ne persönlich Meinung.

Schönen Abend noch.

Joe


----------



## da_Dj (2. Juni 2005)

Sieht ein wenig aus wie "Angriff der Klonbiker"  Ich würde die hinteren Ebenen dann evtl. ein wenig Dynamik reinbringen (Blur mit Bewegung z.B.) und evtl. etwas die Deckkraft reduzieren,


----------



## Male (3. Juni 2005)

Ich habe dies bezüglich eine andere Frage. Mit einer normalen Kamera kann man solch Frequenzen nicht wirklich erstellen oder  irr ich mich da ?
Es gibt ja Kameras, die beim Auslösen gleich hintereinander die Bilder machen. Gibt es vielleicht eine andere Möglichkeit dies zu verwirklichen ?


----------



## Leola13 (3. Juni 2005)

Hai,

es gibt Kameras mit der Einstellung "Mehrfachbelichtung". Meines Wissens nach aber nur in Verbindung mit einer geblitzten Aufnahme. Ob dies bei diesem Motiv funktionieren würde weiss ich nicht.

Man möge mich ggf. korrigieren. ;-] 

Ciao  Stefan


----------



## McAce (3. Juni 2005)

Was verstehst du unter normal?

Also mit einer SLR (Spiegelreflex) die ihm Semiamateur bis Profibereich liegt
ist sowas kein Problem. Wenn alle Einstellungen stimmen ist möglich 3 -4 Bilder
in der Sekunde zu machen. Je nach Kameramodell und Preisklasse sogar mehr.


Korrektur von Leola13

Mit der Funktion der Mehrfachbelichtung, die nicht unbedingt von dem
einsatz eines Blitzes abhängt, sind solche Aufnahmen nicht möglich.
Weil das bewegte Objekt eine tranzparenz aufzeigt und umso transparenter 
je mehr Aufnahmen auf ein Bild gemacht werden, logisch da bei jeder
 Aufnahme der Hintergrund ja nochmal mit auf das bewegte Objekt 
abgelichtet wird.

@Leola mich wundert das du diese Grundsachen der Fotografie nicht weißt 
da ja doch einige Bilder auf deiner Website doch schon von mehr
wissen in der Fotografie zeugen. Alleine weil schon deine SLR 
bis zu 4,3 Bilder pro sekunde schafft. 
Wohl noch nicht richtig das Handbuch gelesen oder ? 


McAce


----------



## Leola13 (3. Juni 2005)

Hai,

 :-(  sorry ich war wohl völlig am Thema vorbei.

Ich hatte da so ein Bild im Kopf von einem Tennis-, oder Golfspieler bei der Aushol-/Schlagbewegung.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## McAce (6. Juni 2005)

Ach Leola13 das passiert schon mal, sei deswegen nicht traurig 

Ich persönlich habe den Mehrbelichtungsmodus einmal mit meiner F801s benutzt und bei
meiner D70 gibt´s diese Funktion gar nicht erst und ich weiß gar nicht warum.
Könnte vielleicht mit der internen Bildberechnung zusammen hängen.
Es gibt aber noch PS die das aber auch möglich macht und das noch viel berechenbarer.

Bei dem Tennis oder Golfspieler würde ich das aber mit der Bulb aufnahmetechnik
versuchen.
Das heißt während des ganzen Bewegungsvorganges den Verschluß öffnen und nur mit einem
Stroboblitz die Bewegung einfangen.
Diese Technik ist aber nur in einem dunklem Raum oder mit entsprechenden Filtern möglich die 
den normalen Lichteinfall aufs Bildmaterial nur auf nötigste reduzieren, also
den Blitz da sonst eine Überbelichtung der Aufnahme entsteht.
Es sollten bei analog SLR möglichst Lichtunempfindlche Filme genutzt werden bei
digitalen SLR möglichst der geringste ISO-Wert gewählt werden.

McAce


----------

